# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 12-08-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 05-08-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Irena Vreto" (postuar 12-08-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22193

Titulli: "Mjegulltí" (postuar 12-08-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22192

Titulli: "Ardhmëria e gjuhës shqipe" (postuar 11-08-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22183

Titulli: "Kush di dicka me shume Brunilda Zllamin?" (postuar 11-08-2003 nga dora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22178

Titulli: "The Big Rip" (postuar 11-08-2003 nga The exorcist)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22177

Titulli: "Feja dhe jeta shqiptare" (postuar 11-08-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22176

Titulli: "Të studjoj shkencat politike?" (postuar 11-08-2003 nga Sheqerka)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22173

Titulli: "Greqia dhe Lojrat Olimpike te 2004." (postuar 11-08-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22172

Titulli: "Piknik me Forumistat ne Michigan:" (postuar 11-08-2003 nga Estella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22170

Titulli: "Dashuria" (postuar 11-08-2003 nga halit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22167

Titulli: "Njerëz" (postuar 11-08-2003 nga halit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22166

Titulli: "The Guardian (London) Why not consider Albania for your holidays?" (postuar 11-08-2003 nga Shijaksi-London)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22165

Titulli: "Një ditë mes tre fëmijëve të nënës së vetëvarur" (postuar 11-08-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22164

Titulli: "Nese blen dhjete femije, njerin e ke falas !" (postuar 11-08-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22163

Titulli: "Muret e Leilës" (postuar 11-08-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22162

Titulli: "Shkurte Fejza" (postuar 11-08-2003 nga gega)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22161

Titulli: "Ditar enderrash" (postuar 11-08-2003 nga armandovranari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22160

Titulli: "Majko refuzon te ulet ne nje tryeze me homologun Serb" (postuar 10-08-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22154

Titulli: "Kthimi i shqiptarëve të emigruar në trojet e tyre." (postuar 10-08-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22151

Titulli: "*~* Mimoza Llastica *~*" (postuar 10-08-2003 nga Sirena_E_Vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22150

Titulli: "A vlen shkolla Amerikane per aq para sa kushton?" (postuar 10-08-2003 nga miri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22145

Titulli: "Ja dhe nje Prezantim i ARBRIT" (postuar 10-08-2003 nga Resmi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22140

Titulli: "Rrënja e vjetër e një blerimi (Kur të jesh mërzitur shumë)" (postuar 10-08-2003 nga D D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22138

Titulli: "Gjakmarrja kjo plage e thelle o popullit tone" (postuar 10-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22137

Titulli: "FOTO Futbolli" (postuar 10-08-2003 nga ardi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22135

Titulli: "Prezantohem, jam Michigansi" (postuar 10-08-2003 nga Sc0rpi0)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22134

Titulli: "ku mund te shkarkoj kenge" (postuar 10-08-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22130

Titulli: "Romanca dhe cmimet Golden Globe" (postuar 09-08-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22124

Titulli: "Shqipëria dorëzon raportin mbi pakicat" (postuar 09-08-2003 nga shoku_sar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22113

Titulli: "Greqia dhe Al Qaeda" (postuar 09-08-2003 nga shoku_sar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22112

Titulli: "Shkenca kriminalistike (forensic science)" (postuar 09-08-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22110

Titulli: "Kush merr vesh nga programimet ne Access??" (postuar 09-08-2003 nga Delil)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22093

Titulli: "I dehuri" (postuar 09-08-2003 nga Shpirti_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22092

Titulli: "Dua te fus foto nga nje folder ne Access" (postuar 09-08-2003 nga Delil)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22091

Titulli: "Zoti, Mekatet Dhe Mrekullia" (postuar 09-08-2003 nga eris)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22089

Titulli: "Georg Trakli, Driteroi Dhe Poezia Si Mesianizem" (postuar 09-08-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22087

Titulli: "My egg - the half" (postuar 09-08-2003 nga Henri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22086

Titulli: "A do të bënit një gjë të tillë për dashuri?" (postuar 08-08-2003 nga BlEdIi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22081

Titulli: "Cilat janë avantazhet e të qënit beqar?" (postuar 08-08-2003 nga Flava)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22076

Titulli: "Forever Love !" (postuar 08-08-2003 nga ^^Gjalica^^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22073

Titulli: "E dini kush jam unë?" (postuar 08-08-2003 nga BALLOKUMJA_NY)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22059

Titulli: "Krimi i organizuar, karakteristikat e tij." (postuar 08-08-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22058

Titulli: "A ka ndonjë që është me orgjinë nga Vunoi, Himara, ose Dhërmiu?" (postuar 08-08-2003 nga Reina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22056

Titulli: "Ndëshkim, qëndrim apo harrim?" (postuar 08-08-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22054

Titulli: "MK-77 - Bomba me napalm ne Irak -" (postuar 08-08-2003 nga Eni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22051

Titulli: "Misioni Amerikan  Në  Shqipëri  (1946)" (postuar 08-08-2003 nga DriniM)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22050

Titulli: "I am thankful" (postuar 08-08-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22049

Titulli: "Të drejtat e shqiptarëve në Mal të Zi" (postuar 08-08-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22048

Titulli: "Nuk bën dot pa mua..." (postuar 08-08-2003 nga MORO)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22046

Titulli: "Lajmi i Keq per Programuesit ne USA" (postuar 08-08-2003 nga Pogradecari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22045

Titulli: "Shqiptare ne San Antonio TX" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga Mister)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22040

Titulli: "Bomba Veron largohet nga M UNITED" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22037

Titulli: "Dizajnimet e mia" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22035

Titulli: "Ka akte pa perfitim?" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22030

Titulli: "Kur shqiptarë ishim ne!-Liber i Gian Antonoi Stella-s!" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga Andrra e Jetes)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22026

Titulli: "Ura e Kelcyres" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22025

Titulli: "PER TE QESHUR ...shume" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga Monica)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22024

Titulli: "Erdhi shefi ne prezantim" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga Damiano)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22021

Titulli: "Ju përshëndes" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga meqka)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22017

Titulli: "Arome gruaje...ne policine rrugore" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22014

Titulli: "Përshëndetje e përzemërt" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga korcarpa@yahoo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22013

Titulli: "Nuk durojmë dot pavarësinë e Kosovës, NATO-n dhe SHBA" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga shoku_sar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22012

Titulli: "Shqipëria humb 56 milionë USD" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga shoku_sar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22011

Titulli: "10 vjet per gjetjen e eshtrave te Mehmet Shehut" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22009

Titulli: "Më në fund vendosa të prezantohem edhe unë" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga Dr.K)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22008

Titulli: "Vendet e mira dhe Adhurimi i i njerzve te vdekur" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22007

Titulli: "Prefekti i implikuar ne trafik armesh..!" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga Vinny_T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22006

Titulli: "Nisi" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga Nisi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22003

Titulli: "Çka mendoni se e shkaterron nje dashuri super te mire?" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22000

Titulli: "Aristidh Kolja-Arvanitasat" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga gega)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21998

Titulli: "Klonimi, sfida e re e njerezimit" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21997

Titulli: "Depresioni" (postuar 07-08-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21996

Titulli: "Menyra kontraceptive per t'u mbrojtur nga shtatzania dhe semundjet veneriale" (postuar 06-08-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21995

Titulli: "Hiroshima 6-gusht 45" (postuar 06-08-2003 nga Pogradecari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21990

Titulli: "sapo isha zene me ate italianin pas shpine!" (postuar 06-08-2003 nga snake)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21989

Titulli: "Nuk më pëlqen të qëndroj më anonim!" (postuar 06-08-2003 nga snake)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21988

Titulli: "Matrix Revolutions video klip - komentet tuaja" (postuar 06-08-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21985

Titulli: "Dëshmi për shkatërrimin sistematik të monumenteve kulturore" (postuar 06-08-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21978

Titulli: "Meshkujt që e bëjnë këtë jetojnë më gjatë" (postuar 06-08-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21976

Titulli: "Çkemi! Mos më gjykoni keq" (postuar 06-08-2003 nga Mrekullia)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21975

Titulli: "Përshëndetje! Prezantimi im në forum" (postuar 06-08-2003 nga Arbr|)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21974

Titulli: "Kuriozitet!" (postuar 06-08-2003 nga iliria e para)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21973

Titulli: "Fantazmat .." (postuar 06-08-2003 nga Pink_Girl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21970

Titulli: "Sa fëmijë do dëshironit?" (postuar 06-08-2003 nga Reina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21969

Titulli: "Hapet pika e kalimit kufitar të Vermoshit" (postuar 06-08-2003 nga Estella)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21966

Titulli: "Furgonet e unazes ne Tirane pas dy javesh do z&quot;zhduken&quot;" (postuar 06-08-2003 nga Vinny_T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21965

Titulli: "Televizionet shqiptare shkelin ligjet e konkurences" (postuar 06-08-2003 nga Vinny_T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21963

Titulli: "Kush na tregon momente/dite nga udhetimi per Angli?" (postuar 06-08-2003 nga Living_in_Vain)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21962

Titulli: "Info Për Industrinë E Rakisë Dhe Verës Në Shqipëri" (postuar 06-08-2003 nga jonidapasho)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21961

Titulli: "Numri i shqiptarëve në Beograd" (postuar 06-08-2003 nga Faik)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21960

Titulli: "Anëtari më i ri i këtij forumi" (postuar 05-08-2003 nga Doctori_inc)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21953

Titulli: "Gossips" (postuar 05-08-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21949

Titulli: "Vajza, cili eshte princi i enderrave tuaja?" (postuar 05-08-2003 nga dolcecandy)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21946

Titulli: "Kurani Dhe Ilustrimi Artistik" (postuar 05-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21926

Titulli: "Pse Islami" (postuar 05-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21925

Titulli: "Former Serbian policeman to appear in Canadian court in September" (postuar 05-08-2003 nga shoku_sar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21923

Titulli: "Duhani Dhe Demet E Tij" (postuar 05-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21919

Titulli: "Tradhti" (postuar 05-08-2003 nga unBounD)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21913

Titulli: "Ku ta gjej dokumentarin kushtuar Hajdar Dushit (Inçizuar para 17 vjetësh në Kukës)" (postuar 05-08-2003 nga Living_in_Vain)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21911

Titulli: "Marreveshja E Zotit Me Njeriun" (postuar 05-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21910

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Cilit komunitet fetar i perkisni?
 o 'Musliman' (7 vota)
 o 'Orthodoks' (3 vota)
 o 'Katolik' (2 vota)
 o 'Tjeter' (0 vota)
 o 'Jam ateist' (0 vota)
 o 'Besoj ne Zot, s'kam fe' (9 vota)
 o 'Nuk besoj ne Zot' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22176

Sondazh: Çfarë do t'ju shtynte për t'u kthyer në trojet e baballarëve tanë?
 o '1. Rrëzimi i poshtetit Socialist në RSH/Pavarësia e Dardanisë.' (2 vota)
 o '2. Ringritja e sistemit të Drejtësisë anembanë trojeve shqiptare.' (9 vota)
 o '3. Hyrja e papritur e Republikës së Shqipërisë në B.E.' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=22151

Sondazh: Zgjidhni moshen
 o '18-20' (2 vota)
 o '20-22' (0 vota)
 o '22-24' (17 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21750

Sondazh: Romantiku/ja e vitit 2003!
 o 'London_girl' (13 vota)
 o 'Korcaprincess19' (7 vota)
 o 'Baby_Birba' (4 vota)
 o 'XxX-Girl_16-XxX' (0 vota)
 o 'GoDDeSS' (1 vota)
 o 'ESTER' (1 vota)
 o 'Korcarja_16' (0 vota)
 o 'WOLF POWER' (8 vota)
 o 'Kolombi' (4 vota)
 o 'BlEdIi' (6 vota)
 o 'Bobi' (2 vota)
 o 'ac/dc' (0 vota)
 o 'Don_Zhuan' (0 vota)
 o 'Alkapone' (0 vota)
 o 'babadimri' (0 vota)
 o 'IL_MILANISTI' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21687

Sondazh: martese apo bashkejetese
 o 'Martesa' (4 vota)
 o 'bashkejetesa' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21624

Sondazh: per cfare do ta zgjidhnit nje djale ose nje vajze ne jeten tuaj
 o 'karakteri personalietit vlerat dituria' (19 vota)
 o 'bukuria' (0 vota)
 o 'pasuria' (2 vota)
 o 'familja prejardhja vendosja gjografike' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21623

Sondazh: A eshte mire te postoj ne forum temen "Dashuria dhe marredheniet seksuale ne Islam
 o 'po' (4 vota)
 o 'jo' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21569

Sondazh: Cili eshte Radiotelevizoni ne i shikuar ne Kosove?
 o 'Radio Televizioni i Kosoves' (4 vota)
 o 'Radio Televizioni 21' (8 vota)
 o 'Koha Vision' (3 vota)
 o 'se di' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21521

Sondazh: Pjesa me ndikuar ne trupin e nje femre?
 o 'Kerthiza' (5 vota)
 o 'Buzet' (8 vota)
 o 'Gjoksi' (4 vota)
 o 'Syte' (1 vota)
 o 'Qafa' (4 vota)
 o 'Te  tjera' (4 vota)
 o 'Gjithçka e njejtë' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21495

Sondazh: Sa orë gjumë bën gjatë natës ?
 o '5 ore' (2 vota)
 o '6 ore' (1 vota)
 o '7 ore' (0 vota)
 o '8 ore' (3 vota)
 o 'S`me ben pershtypje' (1 vota)
 o 'Asnjehere nuk eshte e sakte' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21492


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

12-08:
 o ervin (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=399

12-08:
 o Muhamed (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5779

12-08:
 o Osman Gazepi - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=782

12-08:
 o BMW (31) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1332

12-08:
 o KrItIkUeSi (28) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1714

12-08:
 o NiDa (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5224

12-08:
 o i_pa _cipë!!! (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5850

12-08:
 o GaithMan (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6770

12-08:
 o cakalli (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8250

12-08:
 o altin_73 (30) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8499

12-08:
 o kuksjan boy (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8943

12-08:
 o THE GODFATHER ! - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8965

13-08:
 o Dritanik (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6881

13-08:
 o Sofia Qano (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=537

13-08:
 o gazela (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1490

13-08:
 o Enter-Sandman (16) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1531

13-08:
 o MV 520 (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8593

13-08:
 o Fatoni (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2618

13-08:
 o El_Dorado - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3365

13-08:
 o WildMomentos (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6066
 o springbreakbros (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6057

13-08:
 o klevis2000 - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6216

13-08:
 o saaba (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6442

13-08:
 o Qeflija - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7810

13-08:
 o Gertiii (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8312

13-08:
 o krist (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9401

14-08:
 o Hyedal Brenda (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=117

14-08:
 o Doctori_inc (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9586
 o Makiaveli (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1101
 o engjull_2002 (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1518


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 05-08-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 97 Anetare te rinj
 o 112 Tema te reja
 o 2,171 Postime te reja
 o 2 Sondazhe te reja

----------

